# Puppy pees REALLY frequently



## kloudsurfer (Nov 21, 2011)

I know puppies are supposed to pee a lot (especially small breeds like Summer), but my 10 week old has been peeing roughly every 15 minutes! When she is out of her crate, she will do these tiny wees of just a few drops, sometimes less than 10 minutes apart.

However, when she is in her crate, she holds it. Also when we are outside, she rarely pees (unless she has just been crated). We can stay outside for an hour and she will happily frolick in the grass for ages and not need to go.

I am crate training her, and following the typical housetraining 101 rules - know what behaviours she performs before she is going to pee and take her out, if you catch her in the act inside, say 'no' (but don't yell) and take her outside, take her outside after every meal, after being crated etc.

I just can't figure out why she is peeing so frequently. I doubt it is out of fear or excitement, because she seems to be well adjusted and isn't meek or fearful or anything. And I don't think she is bored - she has plenty of toys and can happily play by herself. I've heard that it could be a sign of an infection? I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow, so I might ask him, but she doesn't seem to be showing any other signs.

So is this normal? I'm just a bit worried that I am doing something wrong here, and it is pretty frustrating having to take Summer outside every 10 minutes!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Totally normal. Young puppies this age don't have full physical control over their bladders. It's very common for them to not empy their bladders all at once because they just are getting used to what it feels like to have to pee. Wait a few extra minutes outside for the double pee.

Also, teach your pup to distinguish between play time and potty time outside. Potty time on a leash helps. Also, don't encourage play and lots of exploration when it's potty time. That way your pup will get in the habit of peeing outside when it's potty time, instead of trying to use potty time for play and exploration.


----------



## kloudsurfer (Nov 21, 2011)

Great, its good to know that its normal.

I wish I could do the leash thing, but she just chews on the leash when I put it on her. I'm working on getting her to stop, but for now I can't really do much in that area. But I will try to discourage play.

Thanks


----------



## CavallierFan21 (Nov 22, 2011)

This sounds VERY familiar. Don't worry like doxiemommy said it's pretty normal at that age


----------

